# Super Rare Aurora G+



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Has anyone ever even seen one of these for sale anywhere? I probably couldn't afford it if I did run across one but I've never seen one of these offered.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

It looks like those decals are stickers,that looks to be the Marlboro colors, maybe someone placed stickers over the Marlboro, Im not a AFX collector so I do not know for sure


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

The pic and info comes from the homepage.nifty site that's in Japanese but it does say that it was produced by Aurora/AFX in 1982 and even gives a specific model number. 

I first saw that website with this car about two months ago and have yet to come across one for sale. And I thought the Aurora Williams was rare!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

In doing some research, I found that Wayne's AFX Stickers sells a repro sheet for this particular car. It existed and does exist so......


WHO HAS IT?! LOL


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's a Watson McLaren. Rarity? Who knows. If I don't have one it's either fairly hard to find or too expensive. Most of the G-Plus open wheeled cars had stickers instead of tampos. Since we're talking about torturing ourselves with what we don't have, here's some more punishment....

http://mr2bob.com/afx_f1.htm


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Received some info from Wayne Lawton of Wayne's stickers and thought I might pass it on for those interested.

He said he had a real tough time finding one of those. He ended up paying $125 (from a guy in the UK) for the one pictured on his site and it was missing the rear wing! He says he has seen a Watson here and there on epay (obviously scant) and the going price anywhere from $400 to $1000 for one MIB.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for posting the picture. I think I'll print it out and paste a copy of it in an empty slot in my display case.


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes, i have seen the REAL deal. I used to have a busted up one as well, but thas gone to the dogs, so to speak. It did exsist, but then again, so does this one, not the escort, but the BRE510 pictured here:

http://img11.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img11&image=scn37702dg.jpg

ANdrij


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I've never seen that BRE either. Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Is that 510 color scheme based on a real car from the BRE stable? I've never seen anything like that. Is the chassis a G-Plus or an SMT?


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Afxtoo

I dont know if the color scheme was based on a real car, probably was, but i have to say this. It is one of only two that i have seen in real life. I have another one, but it is damaged and, well, not repaired too well. I thought it was a strip job, but it isnt.
It came on a magnatraction chassis, in a New Zealand only set. I have the set as well, but only one car came with it.

Cheers
Andrij


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Dang Andrij

You lucky dog....I haven't been able to find the white Datsun or the Escort....LMK if you run across any traders.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## rodco (Feb 5, 2005)

*White Escort & Datsun*

Just in the last couple days I've seen both these cars NIB with the sticker set they came with. Just tried to find the auction on fleabay they may have been sold or they are hiding from me now.


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Lucky Dog is right. Thats one car on my wish list. More like dream list.


----------



## rodco (Feb 5, 2005)

Here is the link to one thats available
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5960787109&rd=1 
check it out


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

that escort was stripped back, whereas the white escort and white bre510 were moulded that colour, but never chromed.

Was in a "rally" set made by AFX.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's cool. I'm very fascinated by the legendary BRE racing team and their cars. If you have links to pics of other BRE cars please post 'em.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*White Escort on E-bay*

That Escort there is a stripped chromie. It is refreshing, however, to see it being described as so instead of claiming to be one of the rare white cars.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

I have the 6 wheel ELF and a Lola, but not in any of the colors he has... I will have to dig it out and look at it. Not in good shape, they were fast and the bodies took a lot of punishement when they did fly off the track... Still fast, just not real pretty!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

OK, got some pics, I love these cars, 2 of my favorites, but I guess you could tell that by looking at them, huh?


















I do have the mirror and the exhaust pipe in my box


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I'd love to have one of those blue Tyrrell's. I have the blue and white version First National six wheeler.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

It seems like I am seeing the Elf 6 wheeler more and more on epay.Especially mint in box.
I might just have to get me one of 'em.


Mike


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Aurora made some of the best looking (about HO scale) open wheeled cars ever as far we are concerned, and almost all of them had real licensed livery (paint schemes for you non F1 fans)!

The P34 Tyrell, or Elf 6 wheeler as most call it being one of those real cars. Designed and raced by Ken Tyrell Racing team, while having a very cool look, it didn’t do that well in the 1:1 world, and if I remember correctly never did win a race or only won one race or something like that. Aurora produced several versions, the most common being the Blue & Yellow w/scoop, but also produced the Blue & White first national city travelers check or Non scooped version. The hardest version to get being the transition version which is the non scooped body, but with the early Blue & Yellow paint scheme. They sell for between $50 ~ $300 in new condition depending on color and condition.

The Lola was more generic, and was reported to be fashioned after a Lola T-330, but in my opinion just didn’t have the cool look the P34 did or even as good a look as some of the other open wheeled cars Aurora did (e.g. Lotus 79, Saudi Williams etc.). Not to mention the generic livery they gave it….but it was produced in 6 different base colors (Not including chrome strips) and sells for between $35 ~ $125 in new condition depending on version and color.

They Aurora open wheeled cars are starting to go up in value though, as they are easily damaged and/or Aurora used paper decals for the most part Vs. tampo painting which 20 ~ 25 plus years later are commonly missing and/or stained form the acidic quality of the glue that was used.

_And now the plug:_ We have a limited quantity of each of the cars pictured above for trade/sale at a reduced rate (for board members only) if anyone is interested…......all are NOS.


-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

SCJ has a flourescent red and white McLaren I'd love to have since I CAN'T FIND MINE ANYMORE! 

The P34 won first time out in 1976 driven by Jody Scheckter but it was the only win. They did however finish second 9 times the rest of the season with other various points paying finishes.

Here's an interesting site showing a six wheeled Williams in '82.

williams


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Ligier

I'll bring one for you to the Chicago slot show this weekend......look me up!

---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The G-Plus open wheel cars are in my opinion about the nicest HO slot cars ever produced. I still remember how blown away I was when I saw my very first one. The chassis itself seemed so far beyond what anyone had ever done up to that point in time. It was revolutionary. As always, Aurora was the pioneer of a new slot car technology that would last for decades to come. Just about every inline magnet car ever produced can trace its ancestry back to the venerable Aurora G-Plus. I only wish I had more of them in my collection. I only have a handful of the G-Plus open wheel cars, including the florescent orange Marlboro McLaren on a Super G-Plus chassis and the Foyt Indy car and what I believe is the Niki Lauda Ferrari F1. I also have the AFX Tiger that has tampos instead of paper decals. My Tiger has a Super G-Plus style chassis with snap-in rear axle and body post dimples but the molded in mark says G-Plus and the magnets and gears are the standard fare. Nothing I have would be considered rare, but that isn't what motivates me. I just have to like it. I run 'em all, but gently.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i had the aj foyt indy car super g when i was a boy what i wouldnt give to have it now when i got divorced the ex for some reason she kept them that along with 40 something other assorted slot cars


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

okracer

We have one of these for sale as well.....near mint no box.

LMK if your interested.

-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

okracer said:


> i had the aj foyt indy car super g when i was a boy what i wouldnt give to have it now when i got divorced the ex for some reason she kept them that along with 40 something other assorted slot cars


 Was this orange with white wheels? When I was a kid, Dad bought me & my brother a pair of G-Plus cars when they first came out. I had the fluorescent red/white Marlboro car and my brother had, I think, an orange AJ Foyt Indy car. All that's left now is the body from mine with mirrors and spoilers and stuff missing, and one chassis stripped so bare that the pickup hangers aren't even there anymore.

SCJ, got a pair like that? What would they go for? Don't need boxes if that makes a difference in cost...

thanks...

--rick


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Yep, we have NOS and used versions of both of these as well.........the Foyt car has some value though, the painted version more so then the others.

LMK

---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey SCJ!

Wish I could have made it to that show in Chicago but there was just no way. I'm lucky to get out of the county once in a while but I appreciate the thought.

I'm just gonna have to knuckle down and throw a money order in the mail and tell 'em to send it your way!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's a nice lot of G-Plus cars for sale - the price is already up there but some nice stock.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5963948148&rd=1


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I've been watching that one. It quickly got up to the price it is at $157 but I expect it to go higher before it's over. Right now, cars alone, that's about $19.68 per car shown in the photo which is a good price considering what's there and the fact they sold for about $15 a piece 20 years ago. It really is a bargain at this point but it wouldn't surprise me to see it hit $240 by auction's end.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

In this lot, the Tyco cars are the money....AFX Saudi, Candy and Lotus are okay, but the Tyco Alfa and Ligier are where the money is at!

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

